# JERSEY CITY | Journal Squared | 231m | 759ft | 72 fl | Com | 193m | 633ft | 60 fl | U/C | 175m | 574ft | 53 fl | Com



## kingsc

Jay said:


> I was talking about NYC hno:


I figured as much. We should let Jersey have it's shine, we can talk about NYC anytime.


----------



## desertpunk

scalziand said:


> That's actually at a different spot, on the other side of the tracks.
> This project is located here, in the blue area, with the plaza in green.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ^ ....................................................................................... ^
> Old project site ............................................................... This project


Thanks for clarifying! Maybe we'll get two big tower projects!


----------



## Jay

kingsc said:


> I figured as much. We should let Jersey have it's shine, we can talk about NYC anytime.


Fair enough, but as far as skylines go, JC certainly is part of the overall NYC skyline, so having a new tallest is good for NYC as well


----------



## desertpunk

Jay said:


> Fair enough, but as far as skylines go, JC certainly is part of the overall NYC skyline, so having a new tallest is good for NYC as well


Well, there have been a lot of supertall proposals for Northern NJ over the past 25 years and as yet, nada. So I'm hoping this one will happen.


----------



## RobertWalpole

Jay said:


> Fair enough, but as far as skylines go, JC certainly is part of the overall NYC skyline, so having a new tallest is good for NYC as well


JC's skyline is moreso part of Manhattan's than that of Brooklyn or Queens since, from many vantage points in Midtown and the UWS, the buildings in JC appear to be on Manhattan and part of the downtown skyline.


----------



## Funkyskunk2

Hudson11 said:


> not dissimilar to the facade of the WFC office complex across the river


Facade and shape of 432.










Far away but too tall to miss. Hope they match in the end


----------



## Fardeb

Wow, I hope they are serious with this proposal, it's separated from the main JC cluster a little but it would be insane if it get's built. Going up and down the Hudson would be just mind-boggling, Hudson Yards, WTC, this, 1000 footers in every direction you look. Hopefully Brooklyn or LIC can join the party soon.


----------



## hater

nice project


----------



## KillerZavatar

nice complex for a city i have never heard about before :lol:


----------



## RobertWalpole

JC is directy across the Hudson from Lower Manhattan. It's the "6th borough."


----------



## Jay

wait is this seriously in prep?


----------



## aquablue

This was a city project, there is no developer. This is most likely a vision for now I feel.


----------



## 600West218

This looks like it is set way back in away from the waterfront - even around the Journal Square area.

Is that true?

If so, it won't have as much impact on the the overall NY/NJ skyline as folks here hope.


----------



## KillerZavatar

RobertWalpole said:


> JC is directy across the Hudson from Lower Manhattan. It's the "6th borough."


looking on a map it looks like its one city. looks like from this complex you can see the Manhattan skyline


----------



## 600West218

Yup, this project will be by Journal Square based on their web site.

That sucks. Had it been waterfront it would really have added to the skyline. At Journal Square it won't.


----------



## royal rose1

600West218 said:


> Yup, this project will be by Journal Square based on their web site.
> 
> That sucks. Had it been waterfront it would really have added to the skyline. At Journal Square it won't.


That does suck! Why would you build by Journal Square? You will get a lot more prospective buyers/renters on the waterfront.


----------



## aquablue

Someone over at WNY stated that this was a vision for now, and that there is no developer. It was a vision commissioned by the city.


----------



## babybackribs2314

I wouldn't jump the gun on this being a vision rather than a proposal. Jersey City wants the land developed ASAP and they held the competition for a reason; if the incentives are there, this will get built. I don't think it's likely to begin construction soon (maybe 2013-14?), but I think it fits the label of 'proposal' much more accurately than 'vision'. Indeed, given it was commissioned by the city it shouldn't have to go through any NIMBY hurdles, a major plus factor for eventual construction.


----------



## MDguy

Just okay. However, I'm not a huge fan of developing outlying areas, i would rather large developments occur in the core of a metro.


----------



## aquablue

MDguy said:


> Just okay. However, I'm not a huge fan of developing outlying areas, i would rather large developments occur in the core of a metro.


It's hardly an outlying area, come on! It's not some far flung suburb. JC is basically adjacent to Manhattan, and JSQ is close enough to the core.

Why are you not a fan? Do you expect NJ to just sit there and let NY have it all?


----------



## MDguy

I'm not a fan because I don't like the spread out look of many cities' skylines, I prefer it to be central.


----------



## desertpunk

600West218 said:


> Yup, this project will be by Journal Square based on their web site.
> 
> That sucks. Had it been waterfront it would really have added to the skyline. At Journal Square it won't.





royal rose1 said:


> That does suck! Why would you build by Journal Square? You will get a lot more prospective buyers/renters on the waterfront.


Here's a great tour of the area from Nexis: http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1456291


----------



## Kanto

Wow, so supertalls won't be limited to Manhattan anymore? That's awesome news :cheers:


----------



## Simfan34

They look rather Chinese... like Yintai Centre, to be precise.


----------



## kingsc

Kanto said:


> Wow, so supertalls won't be limited to Manhattan anymore? That's awesome news :cheers:


Jersey City isn't a part of NYC.


----------



## Arawooho

Offtopic but if I had to vote to allow Jersey City to be the 6th Brourough I would gladly say yes. JC is almost my second home, I go there to hang out almost all the time. 
Back ontopic, I feel like something is almost too good to be true. These towers are amazing and seem to come out of nowhere. Since it is in prep when has this been approved?


----------



## Nikonov_Ivan

kingsc said:


> Jersey City isn't a part of NYC.


I have 2 quastions :
1. Why Jersey city can't become a part of New York?
2. And why can't they build this suppertal a bit closer to the waterfront?


----------



## desertpunk

Nikonov_Ivan said:


> I have 2 quastions :
> 1. Why Jersey city can't become a part of New York?
> 2. And why can't they build this suppertal a bit closer to the waterfront?


US cities cannot cross state lines. The possibility of a supertall along the Jersey City waterfront always exists but the economics of developing supertalls can't easily coexist with the highly competitive bulk office space market there.


----------



## Kanto

kingsc said:


> Jersey City isn't a part of NYC.


Oops, my bad, I didn't know that :gossip:


----------



## kingsc

^^ that's fine. I'm sure a lot of ppl think it's part of the city.


----------



## RandomNameTag

desertpunk said:


> US cities cannot cross state lines.


Texarkana Arkansas/Texas, and Bristol Tennessee/Virgina cross state lines.


----------



## Taiki24

RandomNameTag said:


> Texarkana Arkansas/Texas, and Bristol Tennessee/Virgina cross state lines.


They're also governed as separate cities, each side has their own government. They're just considered one city because of proximity, they're twin cities if we're being accurate.


----------



## Tim98

Jersey city lies in a different state. The state line crosses the middle of the hudson river


----------



## Nexis

We New Jerseyites would never considering giving Hudson County to NYC , Never!. If you look on a map , that doesn't even make sense. This is one of 10 supertalls being proposed for Urban Jersey...neighboring Newark has some big plans. The fact that Jersey City and Newark account for most of NJ's economy means that would never happen.


----------



## desertpunk

*Jersey Journal*



> Plan would put 3 towers next to Jersey City's Journal Square PATH
> 
> Published: Thursday, August 16, 2012, 7:20 AM Updated: Thursday, August 16, 2012, 2:20 PM
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Journal Square could soon be home to Jersey City’s largest buildings, with the developers behind some Downtown developments hoping to break ground next year on three residential/office towers that could reach up to 75 stories and contain as many as 1,800 units.*
> 
> Though members of the surrounding neighborhood are reportedly nervous about the size of the towers, developers KRE Group say they will be a dream for commuters because of a planned, direct connection to the PATH station.
> 
> “You wouldn’t even have to be exposed to the elements,” said KRE’s Jeff Persky last week in the group’s Marin Boulevard office, where there’s a model of the three towers.
> 
> The towers will be located just north of the public drop-off for the PATH station in the area of Magnolia and Summit avenues. The drop-off area will remain, and KRE is working with the Port Authority of New York and New Jersey to renovate that end of Magnolia to become a pedestrian plaza.
> 
> KRE will also renovate access to the PATH station on that side, replacing the current steps and ramps.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Persky said the group hopes to put a shovel in the ground by the end of 2013 on the first tower, which would contain 500 residential units along with retail on the ground floor. All three towers would likely house about 1,800 units total, he said.
> 
> City spokeswoman Jennifer Morrill said the city is “looking forward” to the groundbreaking, noting that a project of this density makes sense for Journal Square, where PATH ridership is fourth-highest in the area. “It will create much-needed construction and permanent jobs, as well as ratables, in an area that is poised for a renaissance,” Morrill said.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The project is just one of at least three possibly transformative developments planned for Journal Square. Washington, D.C.-based Multi-Employer Property Trust plans two towers for the lot just south of the PATH station a long-delayed project that city officials fear may never happen while developer Robinhood Plaza wants to construct a residential tower as high as 42 stories on a lot across Summit Avenue from the planned KRE towers.
> 
> A city official called that project “a pipe dream,” adding that the KRE plan is the city’s “best shot at jump-starting the Square.”
> 
> [...]


----------



## raider12

Nexis said:


> . The fact that Jersey City and Newark account for most of NJ's economy means that would never happen.


really? with all that is going on in Jersey, commerce wise, those two cities account for half the economy? I find that hard to believe


----------



## 1Filipe1

i wish this was closer to the coast with the other buildings, but its really good to see development here, i hope newark gets some development too a better skyline would be great


----------



## Hudson11

looks like 3 towers taller than JC's current tallest. Pretty amazing.


----------



## waccamatt

kingsc said:


> Jersey City isn't a part of NYC.


Jersey City is a suburb of NYC; traditionally, areas within an MSA are considered to be an adjunct of the central city and Jersey City is clearly part of "Greater New York".


----------



## kingsc

It isn't a suburb of NYC. it's it own city in a different state. It's a part of the metro area.


----------



## MDguy

FM 2258 said:


> This ain't no outlying area....this is a busy area as any in the "New York Metro". Good to see more pop up in the area. We need a Chinese/Dubai style construction boom here in the good ole USA. :cheers:


Well, it quite is an outlying area. It's not the central part of the metro, therefore it is outside of the center, which I personally would rather not like to see developed. I just really don't like scattered skylines.


----------



## sweet-d

Dude you obviously have no idea what your talking about.


----------



## aquablue

MDguy said:


> Well, it quite is an outlying area. It's not the central part of the metro, therefore it is outside of the center, which I personally would rather not like to see developed. I just really don't like scattered skylines.


I would say it is very central. JC is basically the 6th boro.


----------



## italiano_pellicano

very nice


----------



## shabangabang

Wonderful to know that major developments are not constrained to the 5 boroughs. Go Jersey City.
Lets hope this sets a new precedence for development in the region, knowing they can encourage growth in their own backyard rather than relying on Manhattan.


----------



## tim1807

aquablue said:


> I would say it is very central. JC is basically the 6th boro.


That's said about Yonkers too.

Man, this development would make a skyline by itself, it's like the Hudson Yards of NJ.


----------



## Nexis

aquablue said:


> I would say it is very central. JC is basically the 6th boro.


We New Jerseyites resent that name , 6th boro....we also hate New York....


----------



## aquablue

Hate Ny? You can speak for all New Jersey people? Doubt it. Actually many Jersey people seem to like that label from what I've noticed. I suppose it depends on everyone's point of view. 

Hate NY if you want, consume yourself with hate, fat lot of good that will do you though. Face it, if you hatred comes from feeling slighted or dissed by NY, reciprocating that hate really will have no positive outcome. It is just hate for hate's sake. Hating is usually a big fat waste of energy, no offense.


----------



## kingsc

aquablue said:


> I would say it is very central. JC is basically the 6th boro.


Yeah no it's not. It is it's own city, in it's own state. 



Nexis said:


> We New Jerseyites resent that name , 6th boro....we also hate New York....


We don't much like you guys either. joke or not


----------



## aquablue

Funny how hatred is passed down generations. Pretty foolish.


----------



## kingsc

^^ what the hell are you talking about? I don't hate anybody, but I do dislike a lot of things.


----------



## aquablue

I was referring to the hatred between NYC and nj that nexus alluded to.


----------



## Uaarkson

Nexus is a nut. Ignore him.


----------



## Nexis

Uaarkson said:


> Nexus is a nut. Ignore him.


throwing personal insults is immature , You do not live in this region so you do not know the various grips and things we hate your an observer... I was being sarcastic ,with we hate NY , but not with the labeling of 6th boro.. If you lived in this region you would know the various grips , clashes , and jabs we take at each other.... For the most part its just for fun , but it does get tense when somebody tries to label Urban Jersey as the 6th Boro..... New Jersey is not New York , actually the only people trying to merge the 2 online at least are transplants/Hipsters which we can all agree have become a region issue.....but thats for another topic.


----------



## kingsc

^^ It drives me nuts as well. It's on thing to say Yonkers, or Nassau is a 6th boro. Let Jersey have its own thing.


----------



## JMGV196

So beautiful :applause: :applause: If only 432 Park Ave. was like this...


----------



## ThatOneGuy

^^ Maybe if they tore down 5 more buildings around the site for space...


----------



## CxIxMaN

looks like it is going to give cracking awesome views of lower Manhatten


----------



## JohnFlint1985

Guys lets stay on topic. JC is so close to NYC that it and other towns to the north are like 6,7,8,9 and etc boros of NYC, but it is still New Jersey. Besides are we that childish to start measuring dick lengths? For all I care all this development is around NYC and I can't care less about jurisdiction of the cities. I should not live in NYC to know it or love it.


----------



## citybooster

From what I have recently read the project will be done in three phases, first starting late this year. Changes seem to have been made in the heights of the buildings, which may well no longer qualify them as supertalls but skyscarapers. First one intended to be built is 54 stories, followed in 2015 by the 70 story tallest and shortly afterwards a 60 story building. Guess height estimates are between 550 feet and 800 feet...if anyone has the actual intended stories/ height it would be appreciated but it appears that they will not be 82, 70 and 70 though they will still make an impressive impact on the Jersey City skyline.


----------



## Kiboko

Another great development for New York. Hopefully this part of the skyline will develop some more so the Hudson turns into a real canyon.


----------



## kingsc

^^ it's not part of New York. It's New Jersey.


----------



## MDguy

sweet-d said:


> Dude you obviously have no idea what your talking about.


My family is from Jersey City, with some in the Bronx. All I mean is that I would rather development be centralized into midtown and Lower Manhattan. That is all. I do not like the look of Shanghai for example, which is not very centralized. I would prefer not to see high rises in Jersey City, Brooklyn, Queens, and other areas outside of Manhattan. It's just a preference, for which I know what I am talking about.


----------



## aquablue

MDguy said:


> My family is from Jersey City, with some in the Bronx. All I mean is that I would rather development be centralized into midtown and Lower Manhattan. That is all. I do not like the look of Shanghai for example, which is not very centralized. I would prefer not to see high rises in Jersey City, Brooklyn, Queens, and other areas outside of Manhattan. It's just a preference, for which I know what I am talking about.


Won't happen because jersey is a different state and wants a piece of the skyscraper pie.


----------



## aquablue

kingsc said:


> ^^ it's not part of New York. It's New Jersey.


People from outside don't care, don't you get that? Do out of towers care that Miami beach is not Miami? Do they not say Miami when they talk about south beach? It may be wrong, but that is how it goes. JC is a different state, but to most outsiders it is adjacent to NYC and basically a part of that city in some way even if they are aware that they are different jurisdictions. It is like when people refer to the Virginia and Maryland suburbs around Washington as Dc. It may be annoying to locals, but that is how humans seem to operate.


----------



## kingsc

And your point is what? Anyway what's on the plot now?


----------



## aquablue

kingsc said:


> And your point is what? Anyway what's on the plot now?


People just like to generalize and people from out of town are not interested in details like that.


----------



## JohnFlint1985

aquablue said:


> Won't happen because jersey is a different state and wants a piece of the skyscraper pie.


Its nothing to do with any pie. Except for this forum no one cares that much about skyscrapers and etc. The one and only reason why JC is having this kind of development is because NYC is filled to the brim with everything. There is virtually no space to build there anything with big footprint. besides NIMBYs are way too powerful and unions make any project twice as expensive as somewhere else. So naturally developers look around and see Queens, Brooklyn and NJ Gold coast.


----------



## aquablue

I know why they are building in JC, thank you.


----------



## kingsc

No body in NYC saying all tower most be built in Manhattan lol


----------



## aquablue

kingsc said:


> No body in NYC saying all tower most be built in Manhattan lol


The previous poster wanted all towers centrally.


----------



## Skyscrapercitizen

MDguy said:


> My family is from Jersey City, with some in the Bronx. All I mean is that I would rather development be centralized into midtown and Lower Manhattan. That is all. I do not like the look of Shanghai for example, which is not very centralized. I would prefer not to see high rises in Jersey City, Brooklyn, Queens, and other areas outside of Manhattan. It's just a preference, for which I know what I am talking about.


I do not agree on that. From a planning perspective is a good thing to densify around transit stations leading to the central city. This is what many city's in the world are planning, and I would love to see more densification projects around MTA stations/PATH station in the NYC area. This makes the city as a whole a better, more efficient, machine.


----------



## ILITS

Great addition to nyc skyline kay:


----------



## azn_man12345

ILITS said:


> Great addition to nyc skyline kay:


inb4JerseyCityisn'tNYC


----------



## aquablue

Is this tower still on track?


----------



## tim1807

azn_man12345 said:


> inb4JerseyCityisn'tNYC


I know too, but I think the Jersey City skyline is a cool addition on the other Hudson side.


----------



## KenfromJersey

Skyscrapercitizen said:


> I do not agree on that. From a planning perspective is a good thing to densify around transit stations leading to the central city. This is what many city's in the world are planning, and I would love to see more densification projects around MTA stations/PATH station in the NYC area. This makes the city as a whole a better, more efficient, machine.


There's densification near all the PATH stations in NJ. Not just JSQ. Newport is where it is because of the PATH station. There is also significant densification around Exchange Place, Grove Street, Harrison, Hoboken, and Newark (which was already pretty dense). The only issue is whether the PATH handle carry the extra riders.


----------



## Nikonov_Ivan

aquablue said:


> People from outside don't care, don't you get that? Do out of towers care that Miami beach is not Miami? Do they not say Miami when they talk about south beach? It may be wrong, but that is how it goes. JC is a different state, but to most outsiders it is adjacent to NYC and basically a part of that city in some way even if they are aware that they are different jurisdictions. It is like when people refer to the Virginia and Maryland suburbs around Washington as Dc. It may be annoying to locals, but that is how humans seem to operate.


 Jersey city is part of New York aglomiration, isn't it?


----------



## Manitopiaaa

^^ Yes

Will this tower be visible from Manhattan?


----------



## L.A.F.2.

^^ Depends on where you are. It should be visible from anywhere along the West Side Highway, and a few parts of Lower Manhattan as well.


----------



## aquablue

This tower has gone off the radar, no action. Is it dead?


----------



## tim1807

^^ It often can take a while with proposed towers, but after month or so a forumer will post some news. That's how it usually goes here.


----------



## Superpoderosa

Yaz, Jersey City is getting better and better.


----------



## desertpunk

Work slated to begin on first tower in late 2013:



> Dec. 6 2012
> 
> *Three residential towers containing nearly 2,000 units may be built in Journal Square in coming years, with the Jersey City Planning Board this week approving a plan that city officials hope will jumpstart development in the heart of the city.*
> 
> The towers would sit adjacent to the Journal Square PATH station, just west of Summit Avenue, and the project includes a public plaza connecting Summit to the transportation hub.
> 
> Developers KRE Group are behind the project, and the company hopes to begin construction by the end of 2013. The board’s decision was unanimous. “KRE are proven developers in Jersey City with successful projects such as 225 Marin,” said city spokeswoman Jennifer Morrill. “It is classic example of transit-oriented development with density located next to mass transit.”
> 
> The three towers are just one of a number of possibly transformative developments planned for Journal Square, including a two-tower project long planned for the lot just south of the PATH station and across the street from The Jersey Journal offices.
> 
> ---
> 
> *The first phase of the project would be a 54-story tower with 540 units, followed by a 70-story structure containing 700 units, while the third would have 60 stories and 600 units. Each tower would have a retail or restaurant component.*
> 
> [...]
> 
> http://www.google.com/url?sa=t&rct=...KmBnI_BWB2rMchD5w&sig2=kfd6jRefzjK9YGImIFeCUg


----------



## Funkyskunk2

I held off on posting this since I couldn't get a decent closer shot but hopefully it will help people visualize the location of this project.










http://3.bp.blogspot.com/_xoZfKyYRL_o/TI7zagH48eI/AAAAAAAADOM/fhTj_HyqYeE/s1600/DSC06202.JPG











http://upload.wikimedia.org/wikiped....jpg/1280px-Jersey_City_from_a_helicopter.jpg


----------



## ZZ-II

uh, it's quite far away from the main skyline. i always thought it will be build near the other towers


----------



## tim1807

No they are nowhere near the main skyline. I even think they are too high in the first pic.


----------



## 1Filipe1

well at least its the start of jersey city getting a more appealing downtown i guess? it says heart of the city so im guesing there going to be built around downtown.. maybe jersey city will get 2 skylines one day lol


----------



## tim1807

Well, Jersey City skyline wasn't very dense to begin with, all towers are quite spread out, so it's not that lonely, btw this project is already a skyline by itself.


----------



## Superpoderosa

Whatever, as long as keep getting those tall buildings we're fine.


----------



## ElVoltageDR

I think the location is just fine.


----------



## desertpunk

There are more towers planned for the Journal Square area besides this development so it shouldn't appear so isolated for long. Journal Square is getting a big push from the city which controls these properties and which, along with the Port Authority, stands to gain from their development. The Hudson River skyline to this point, has been an entirely private affair.


----------



## towerpower123

*Nothin' yet*

The site is still a bare fence-enclosed field. The sign has not changed and still says that construction will start in Summer 2012. hno:








[/url] Journal Squared site Jersey City 02 20 2013 by towerpower123, on Flickr[/IMG]


----------



## tim1807

Just wait till summer than.


----------



## quiggyt

Was there this morning. Still a hole in the ground.


Future site of 1 Journal Square 2 by quiggyt4, on Flickr


----------



## bozenBDJ

^^ Still no on-site work? hno:


----------



## tim1807

That place looks dead as a doornail.


----------



## skyscraperhighrise

We can also build a carlos bakery in there as well.


----------



## ThatOneGuy

Does anybody know the name of the building in the background?


----------



## JohnFlint1985

ZZ-II said:


> uh, it's quite far away from the main skyline. i always thought it will be build near the other towers


it is by the Jersey City college - there is a plan to create another high rise neighborhood there. If the second tower will get built it will be about 1000 ft or 305 meters.


----------



## tim1807

ThatOneGuy said:


> Does anybody know the name of the building in the background?


One PATH Plaza.

http://www.emporis.com/building/one-path-plaza-jersey-city-nj-usa


----------



## tim1807

quiggyt said:


> Was there this morning. Still a hole in the ground.
> 
> 
> Future site of 1 Journal Square 2 by quiggyt4, on Flickr


Btw, are you sure this is the site? Maybe I'm wrong but isn't the towers site 250 to the northeast across the rail tracks?


----------



## onewtclover

Beautiful proposal to accompany the Goldman Sachs building. I hope in the near future Jersey City will be a city with loads of supertalls (almost as great as New York) so New York+Jersey City will be the greatest ( and the first) "DuoCity" on the planet. Now we just need a bridge to connect Lower Manhattan and Jersey City together.


----------



## Funkyskunk2

I think there are plenty of duo cities, NYC and Brooklyn for one. Also what's wrong with tunnels?


----------



## Eric Offereins

^^ Bridges are more visible and provide good vintage points.


----------



## krkseg1ops

onewtclover said:


> Beautiful proposal to accompany the Goldman Sachs building. I hope in the near future Jersey City will be a city with loads of supertalls (almost as great as New York) so New York+Jersey City will be the greatest ( and the first) "DuoCity" on the planet. Now we just need a bridge to connect Lower Manhattan and Jersey City together.


I believe the greatest 'duocity', megalopolis, or just huge area with skyscrapers will eventually be Pearl River Delta. Already ranging from 50 to even 120 million people, it is home to Shenzen, Guangzhou, Foshan, and Dongguan which have heavily invested in infrastructure. And don't forget about Hong Kong which to many is better than NYC skyscraper wise.


----------



## towerpower123

*This will start by year's end!*

This project will happen, starting with the smallest tower, by the end of the year. That tower should be completed within 2 years. It will all be possible because of a tax break and a $10 million public bond for public infrastructure improvements around the tower.
http://www.nj.com/hudson/index.ssf/2013/10/35-year_tax_break_for_three-tower_journal_square_project.html

:dance::dance::dance:
:banana::banana::banana::banana::banana::banana::banana::banana::banana:


----------



## ZZ-II

Nice news


----------



## rencharles

Finally! Very good news! These buildings are amazing!


----------



## msquaredb

How far is this from the Hudson waterfront? Essentially, will it be a part of the greater NYC "skyline" or is it far away?


----------



## Funkyskunk2

msquaredb said:


> How far is this from the Hudson waterfront? Essentially, will it be a part of the greater NYC "skyline" or is it far away.


http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showpost.php?p=100411907&postcount=145

Quite far unfortunately.


----------



## CCs77

Although it may seem like a setback, it is more like they want to assure some things related with the Loew's Theatre, because the deal includes a contribution of the developers to that landmark theatre.

*Jersey City delays introduction of ordinances for $600 million Journal Square development project*

http://www.nj.com/hudson/index.ssf/...llion_journal_square_development_project.html



> Jersey City has delayed introduction of ordinances which would create a 35-year tax abatement and issue a $10 million bond for infrastructure improvements in the area of a proposed $600 million, three-tower residential project that will transform Journal Square.
> 
> Tonight the council did adopt an ordinance the city says will revamp and streamline the way it works with filmmakers, making it a "premier destination" for New Jersey film productions and bringing tens of millions of dollars in revenue to local businesses.
> 
> “There has been some delay to finalize the ordinance to ensure it was fully prepared for the Local Finance Board,” Jersey City Corporate Council Jeremy Farrell told council members tonight of the three ordinances related the development project which were to have their first reading at tonight’s council meeting.
> 
> Farrell said Mayor Steven Fulop’s administration also wants to first “meet with the Friends of the Loew’s Theatre because the ordinance includes a $2.5 million contribution to the (Landmark) Loew’s (Jersey Theatre) which will be held in trust and we are committed to assuring Loew’s management that it will be a first-class place, a world class place.”
> 
> *The ordinances related to the development are now to be introduced at a special meeting to be held on Oct. 31 at 9 a.m. in the city council chambers on Grove Street.*
> The deal is the first market-rate project since Fulop implemented a new policy regarding the tax breaks he says will encourage development in areas outside the already lucrative waterfront.
> 
> Construction of the $240 million first tower, which will rise 54 stories and include 540 rental units and ground floor retail space is expected to take two years to complete. *Farrell assured council members that the project will remain on track for a December groundbreaking.*


----------



## CCs77

*City Council gives tentative OK to tax break for Journal Square towers*

http://www.nj.com/jjournal-news/index.ssf/2013/11/city_council_gives_tentative_o.html


> A measure approving a long-term tax break for a proposed three-tower development in Jersey City’s Journal Square neighborhood was given initial approval by the City Council last week.
> 
> The deal would give KRE Group, the developer behind the $600 million project, up to 35 years before it would have to pay conventional taxes on the towers. *The measure, which needs one more vote before it is finalized, was passed unanimously at a special Thursday morning council meeting.*


Some more pictures of the development


----------



## Eric Offereins

Good. Any more obstacles? :cheers:


----------



## Kanto

These would fit well with 432 Park :drool:


----------



## unmentioned

A developer pays no taxes on this huge project for 35 years all while collecting rents and enjoying a killer location minutes from Manhattan; what, exactly, does Jersey City get in return?


----------



## desertpunk

unmentioned said:


> A developer pays no taxes on this huge project for 35 years all while collecting rents and enjoying a killer location minutes from Manhattan; what, exactly, does Jersey City get in return?


The city set aside this parcel specifically for a massive redevelopment to pull new growth and development back towards the core. What the city gets is exactly what they wanted in the first place. Additionally, there's an affordable housing component that the developers would struggle to include without incentives.


----------



## Vertical_Gotham

This is going to be a supertall in Jersey City! Wow!

I'm keeping it short cuz I rarely venture out of town (NYC thread) cuz it's dangerous. Now crossing the Hudson River back to NYC thread. lol.

:Cheers:


----------



## tim1807

I thought there was a hole in it in the first rende. Great blue white towers.


----------



## citybooster

Being from Jersey City I love them, and in the Journal Square development plan it's conceivable the area around the towers gets up to 12 large towers in total... maybe a couple of genuine supertalls. But the first one is 54 stories, at best 600 ft... the second is 70 stories, maybe stretches to around 800 ft, and the third is 60 stories, we get maybe 650-700 ft out of that....very impressive skyscrapers for a mid sized city, and great for the overall Hudson River skyline. But no supertall qualifications yet... this should be moved to skyscrapers soon.


----------



## Vertical_Gotham

*Jersey City is reaching for the sky*
http://nypost.com/2014/03/05/jersey-city-is-reaching-for-the-sky/









TOWER POWER: Journal Squared is one of key developments helping to bring new life to Jersey City's Journal Square. 









SQUARED DEAL: KRE’s Journal Squared will bring another 1,840 rentals to Jersey City, with the first tower opening in 2016.


*Smaller Version*


----------



## patrykus

I like the blue hint they gave those towers. I take it those blue elements are permanent design element.


----------



## droneriot

Wish we knew a definitive height, definitely looks a good deal taller than 225m/740ft.


----------



## Jay

droneriot said:


> Wish we knew a definitive height, definitely looks a good deal taller than 225m/740ft.



The article probably assumed that because of the 74 stories :lol:


----------



## desertpunk

droneriot said:


> Wish we knew a definitive height, definitely looks a good deal taller than 225m/740ft.


The tallest tower was originally to go as high as 82 floors and the renders may still show that. It's been hard nailing down a definitive floor count for these as well as heights.


----------



## babybackribs2314

desertpunk said:


> The tallest tower was originally to go as high as 82 floors and the renders may still show that. It's been hard nailing down a definitive floor count for these as well as heights.


It will be 74 floors, and roughly 800' tall. You can take the floor-count as definitive.


----------



## Vertical_Gotham

*Work starts on NJ's tallest building by HWKN & Handel Architects*
http://www.dezeen.com/2014/03/18/new-jersey-tallest-sksyscraper-hwkn-handel-architects/



> *construction is now underway on a 222-metre skyscraper *by New York studios HWKN and Handel Architects that is set to become the tallest building in the state of New Jersey.
> 
> Named Journal Squared, the residential development will be located in the Journal Square district of Jersey City, adjacent to the Port Authority Trans-Hudson (PATH) rail station that links the city with Manhattan.
> 
> Designed as a collaboration between HWKN and Handel Architects, the development will accommodate *1840 apartments within a cluster of three pointed towers*, each clad externally with metal panels.
> 
> The *222-metre structure *will rise up at the front of the site *and will be accompanied by towers of 193 and 175 metres*, making it visible from the New Jersey Turnpike and from New York across the water.
> 
> The base of the towers are designed to break down into smaller volumes to relate to the scale of surrounding buildings, offering a series of ground-floor restaurants and shops.
> 
> "Our goal was to design an urban space that knits together the existing urban fabric of Journal Square, while also creating an iconic presence in the skyline that can be seen from Manhattan," said Matthias Hollwich, partner-in-charge at HWKN.
> 
> "We designed a building that works equally well at the scale of the Turnpike, where hundreds of ￼thousands of people will see it every day, and at the scale of the human who walks and lives in ￼the city," added HWKN partner Marc Kushner.
> 
> Integral to the proposal are public realm improvements that will overhaul the rear entrance to the station, replacing loading bays and parking areas with a tree-filled public plaza expected to play host to farmer's markets and outdoor film screenings.
> 
> "Journal Square offers a new urban community, not just for the people who will live here, but for the region. It will be a place that people will be passionate about," commented Handel Architects principal Gary Handel.
> 
> The project is funded by property developer KRE Group. *The first phase of development will be the smallest of the three towers and is scheduled for completion in 2016.*


----------



## [email protected]

Vertical_Gotham said:


> construction is now underway on a *222-metre skyscraper* by New York studios HWKN and Handel Architects that is set to become the *tallest building in the state of New Jersey*.


Um...30 Hudson Street is 238m.


----------



## Vertical_Gotham

[email protected] said:


> Um...30 Hudson Street is 238m.


 yea the article should have said the tallest *residential* building.


----------



## JohnFlint1985

Vertical_Gotham said:


> *Work starts on NJ's tallest building by HWKN & Handel Architects*
> http://www.dezeen.com/2014/03/18/new-jersey-tallest-sksyscraper-hwkn-handel-architects/


Finally :banana: Jersey city has everything that is needed to become another skyscraper city


----------



## Eric Offereins

Great news. :cheers:

Any pics from the site?


----------



## the man from k-town

wow that's indeed a cool design, the setbacks remind me a bit of ESB. 

How tall was the prop. as supertall? 

I just read about it the first time on arch daily.


----------



## Jay

[email protected] said:


> Um...30 Hudson Street is 238m.


Welcome to news articles, they usually get facts wrong. :lol:


----------



## JohnFlint1985

Vertical_Gotham said:


> *Jersey City is reaching for the sky*
> http://nypost.com/2014/03/05/jersey-city-is-reaching-for-the-sky/
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TOWER POWER: Journal Squared is one of key developments helping to bring new life to Jersey City's Journal Square.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SQUARED DEAL: KRE’s Journal Squared will bring another 1,840 rentals to Jersey City, with the first tower opening in 2016.
> 
> 
> *Smaller Version*


truly great design


----------



## genierock

Does anyone know if the towers' construction has kicked off yet? I've heard there was a modification proposal to shorten them by a few floors - not sure if this is indeed the case?


----------



## CCs77

*Construction has begun on three-tower residential building in Journal Square*

http://www.nj.com/jjournal-news/index.ssf/2014/08/construction_on_a_three-tower.html#incart_river


> Construction on "Journal Squared," a massive three-tower project that will include the tallest residential building in New Jersey, has begun in Jersey City's Journal Square.
> 
> The KRE Group project, which is located between Magnolia, Pavonia, and Summit Avenues, just east of the Port Authority transportation hub, will include a 54-story tower with 540 units; a 70-story tower with 700 units; and a 60-story tower with 600 units. The project received a 30-year tax abatement from the city last November.
> 
> Once completed, the 70-story tower is expected to be the tallest residential building in New Jersey, according to Hollwich Kushner's website, surpassing the 55-story Trump Tower Residences in Downtown Jersey City, which opened in 2008.
> 
> The development's phase I tower is expected to be complete by 2016, while the second phase will be finished five years after the first tower is built, said Jonathan Kushner, president of The KRE Group.
> 
> Kushner added that the final phase of the project will be completed approximately five years after the second phase, noting that market conditions can impact the timetable.
> 
> Last week, construction on the site was clearly active, with workers in hard hats walking around mountains of dirt and at least one crane moving a gigantic bundle of wooden planks.





> George Cahn, a spokesman for KRE, told The Jersey Journal last week that an official groundbreaking for Journal Squared will take place sometime this fall.


----------



## towerpower123

Excavation has progressed much farther on the first (54 story) tower!


----------



## CCs77

They are doing an official groundbreaking ceremony with the mayor today. Nevertheless, excavation work for this site has been happening for a while an it is well underway...

*Official ground breaking is Oct. 21 for KRE towers near Journal Square*

Read more: Hudson Reporter - Official ground breaking is Oct 21 for KRE towers near Journal Square

http://hudsonreporter.com/view/full...owers-near-Journal-Square-?instance=top_story












New Renderings published by NYYimby.

http://newyorkyimby.com/2014/10/groundbreaking-journal-squared.html


----------



## kingsc

Good they're really going to build it.


----------



## towerpower123

Some pilings are poured as of a few hours ago.


----------



## desertpunk

Jersey City by local1256, on Flickr




King of the Hill


Construction Near Journal Square, Jersey City NJ by frperdurabo, on Flickr


----------



## citybooster

I'm a Jersey City lifelong resident. I'll take all the Jersey City love we can get!

Even among all our downtown developments, this first big project in the Journal Square area I think aesthetically and in scope is the best so far.


----------



## towerpower123

It is so close to cracking ground level!


----------



## LastConformist

Shouldn't this be in the under construction section?


----------



## Urban_Nerdin

Looks like it is progressing nicely. Would love to get updates on the other stuff going around journal square. Couldn't find any threads for it. Also, this should be moved from the proposed section.


----------



## towerpower123

The frigid cold weather 15 degrees during the day and dropping as low as 0 at night and twice weekly snowstorms have slowed progress somewhat.


----------



## Urban_Nerdin

So that building behind there is in the footprint of the 3 tower plan. I'm curious when/if they are going to knock it down. And the Art House Productions just moved their headquarters to there which is strange if the plan is to eventually demolish it....


----------



## CCs77

towerpower123 said:


> The frigid cold weather 15 degrees during the day and dropping as low as 0 at night and twice weekly snowstorms have slowed progress somewhat.



There is the weather thing, but also those underground levels usually take longer to build. Taking all that into account, it may not seem that much, but there is a noticeably progress since your last update.


----------



## Urban_Nerdin

http://www.nj.com/opinion/index.ssf/2015/03/letter_harwood_was_committed_to_journal_square.html


----------



## Nexis

*Journal Square Update from Brandon Nagle​*


> * Journal Squared*


----------



## CCs77

It is at the first floor.


Urbanismvsmodernism
http://urbanismvsmodernism.blogspot...rrison-and-jersey-city-4-21.html?view=sidebar


----------



## towerpower123

From May 7th


----------



## Urban_Nerdin

Journal Square update...

Journal Squared rising handsomely. Going to look epic in this area of 3 to 15 story buildings.


----------



## CCs77

^^

WOW!!! As it usually happens with these buildings, once they pass the ground floor they really speed up!

They've build more than 3 floors in just 3 weeks... And once they pass the podium, which occupies the first six or seven levels, they should go even faster.

It could easily be around the 40th floor by the end of the year. And without nothing nearly as tall nearby, it will be very prominent by then. It will be already pretty prominent even by the end of the summer, when it could have like 25 stories.


----------



## CCs77

Not exactly an update, since it is from june 10th, but you can see how it grew almost two floors since the may 31st update by Urban_Nerdin.

The floor they were working would be the last one of the podium. By now, more than three weeks later, I think they could've built at least 4 floors of the tower portion.


Journal Squared by drken10003, en Flickr


Journal Squared by drken10003, en Flickr

Journal Squared by drken10003, en Flickr

Journal Squared by drken10003, en Flickr


----------



## Urban_Nerdin

Update from Friday, the 10th. The podium done, the tower has begun!


----------



## CCs77

*Going up! Journal Squared construction in Jersey City (PHOTOS)*
http://www.nj.com/hudson/index.ssf/...d_construction_in_jersey_ci.html#incart_river
















































Differently than 432 park, the facade of this tower will be just a cladding, instead of the structural concrete exposed.
By the way, the columns looks pretty puny for such a tall building.


----------



## baseball1992

Which tower is going up right now?


----------



## SMCYB

The one closest to the garage.

https://www.google.com/maps/place/J...2!3m1!1s0x89c25730fde37f99:0x41f5f28679b201e6


----------



## Nexis

From Yesterday


Journal Squared Rising tall in Jersey City,NJ by Corey Best, on Flickr


----------



## Nexis

Taken yesterday from the Northeast Corridor


Journal Square skyline viewed from the Northeast Corridor by Corey Best, on Flickr


Journal Square skyline viewed from the Northeast Corridor by Corey Best, on Flickr


Jersey City & Lower Manhattan skyline viewed from the Northeast Corridor by Corey Best, on Flickr


----------



## tim1807

This is already dominating.


----------



## Nexis

From yesterday


Jersey City Skyline and train at Secaucus by Corey Best, on Flickr


----------



## Nexis

Taken yesterday


Jersey City Skyline at Sunset viewed from Lower Manhattan by Corey Best, on Flickr


----------



## Nexis

Taken yesterday

From SEC JCT


Journal Squared Tower viewed from SEC by Corey Best, on Flickr

from the Northeast Corridor


Manhattan & Jersey City Skyline from NEC by Corey Best, on Flickr

From Downtown Jersey City


A Mid day walk in Downtown Jersey City,NJ by Corey Best, on Flickr


A Mid day walk in Downtown Jersey City,NJ by Corey Best, on Flickr


----------



## SMCYB

This thing is rocketing up. How much higher?


----------



## Skylimitone

Tectonic


----------



## Nexis

SMCYB said:


> This thing is rocketing up. How much higher?


I think only a few more floors...


----------



## CCs77

Usually, the images of GE are at least one year dated, but now they update parts of the NY area with images just a couple of months old. Here's the image of GE for Journal Square from september. We can already see the building several stories high.


Also some updates of the tower, courtesy of Oron Zchut













Oron Zchut said:


>


----------



## desertpunk

*Jersey City's First Journal Squared Tower Close to Topping Out*




























http://fieldcondition.com/blog/2015/12/14/journal-squared


----------



## kznyc2k

Wow this is bad. A three year old could do better.


----------



## Hudson11

AO3-2144.jpg by Alejandro Ortiz III, on Flickr


----------



## Manitopiaaa

This is really underwhelming. The renders look 10x better than what we're seeing.


----------



## tone99loc

It doesn't look anything special now, but I'll hold judgment until all the towers are up. Even then it will take some time to make the area look "nice" - I grew up in this neighborhood in the 80s and 90s and we called it "Urinal Square" so there ya go....


----------



## royal rose1

Haha guys, I hate to say it, but use logic for a second. This is a MASSIVE development, in what was and is a rather underserved area. Clearly the developers have to appeal on price point to market these, so these buildings I'm sure have been massively value engineered. Maybe we'll see quality as the land value raises and this area is redeveloped, but while its a "frontier" so to speak, dont expect high quality materials used in construction. Whatever the case, it's so far from Manhattan, and barely visible, they could make this building from paper mache and we'd never know, viewing from the city.

Personally, I'm happy to see the inland areas of Jersey City/New Jersey redeveloped, and this is heaven sent to me.


----------



## desertpunk

Jersey City 12-26-15 by local1256, on Flickr


----------



## towerpower123

This building's position on the skyline makes it as tall as the tallest in Manhattan due to perspective. It will be even better when there are at least 6 more towers (2 Journal Squared, 2 city center towers, the tower on the cliff, and the Jersey Journal tower.)


----------



## tim1807

It's even visible from Queens!
On the right.
Skyscrapers in New York continues to rise. View of construction cranes in Manhattan at sunset this evening. by javansg, on Flickr


----------



## Urban_Nerdin

Fantastic shot Tim! So many cranes, so much going up. It's mind blowing.


----------



## tim1807

From the Millenium Hilton Hotel between 2 and 3 WFC.
New York trip 2015/2016 by Dawson Pearse, on Flickr

New York trip 2015/2016 by Dawson Pearse, on Flickr

New York trip 2015/2016 by Dawson Pearse, on Flickr


----------



## CCs77

This tower has been topped out since mid december, they invited the journalist to a top out ceremony.

*A view from the top: Journal Square tower reaches peak*
http://www.nj.com/jjournal-news/ind...om_the_top_journal_sq.html#incart_river_index





> Sal Borgia holds the flag that will be lifted to the top of the first of three Journal Squared residential towers under construction as part of a topping out ceremony. T*he building reached its apex at 53 stories (563 feet) tall on Wednesday, Dec. 16, 2015*. Reena Rose

































Views from the 43rd floor (of 53)


----------



## JuanPaulo

Meadowlands by Seth Ausubel, on Flickr


----------



## desertpunk

*1/30*


from the train-4 by Visual Thinking (by Terry McKenna), on Flickr


from the train-3 by Visual Thinking (by Terry McKenna), on Flickr


----------



## Chris08876

Happened to be in the area. 




20160202_133744 by Christopher Estevez, on Flickr


20160202_133811 by Christopher Estevez, on Flickr


----------



## towerpower123




----------



## CCs77

As seen fron Staten Island and the Staten Island Ferry.
By UrbanismvsModernism
http://urbanismvsmodernism.blogspot.com/2016/02/newark-jc-harrison-nyc-january-25-to.html


----------



## Skylimitone

Tectonic


----------



## kznyc2k




----------



## Chris08876

The view from the top of the tower. 









Credit: https://www.google.com/url?sa=i&rct...6OwGK8W86rUePFAPDnj5GWbw&ust=1461523725363129


----------



## Skylimitone

Tectonic


----------



## Hudson11

you can tell it was a warm day from that photo.


----------



## Skylimitone

Dirty air and a lot of heat distortion.


----------



## Oatmeal

Any news or construction pics?


----------



## Eddie55

Looks like a really fat and short 432 Park Avenue in that pic above :lol:


----------



## hotwheels123

Two Journal Square Projects Get Height Increases and New Designs




> While the monstrous Manhattan skyline doesn't have much competition in the immediate area, Jersey City's growing verticality is proving that its strong development scene is worth watching. The business, residential, and transport hub known as Journal Square is becoming home to some of the tallest buildings in the region. The Kushner Companies is at the forefront of the action in this transitioning neighbourhood, and YIMBY has revealed that two of their biggest developments recently underwent some big changes.


----------



## WillBuild

Does anyone know of the timeline for the other two towers in this complex?


----------



## citybooster

My only problem with this development is how plain it is... like a poor man's 432 Park in miniature. I was expecting more dramatic setbacks, and you can see only a few in the back of the development... maybe the next one to be built, the 70 story, 740 ish fttallest of the towers will be proportioned a bit better. they originally had more dramatic indentations along the façade but reduced the impact and scale of those indentations. While as a trio the towers will look fine in the skyline unless they get a little more creative flair with the next two compared to the stylish, glassy One Journal Square/30 Journal Square trio of towers will be much more interesting.. I love non glassy oriented buildings but really kinda dull and uninspiring though I do feel they can't but give the Journal Square area a nice soaring presence. At this point when you talk about building big, also build to complement the city... not just add a tall bunch of buildings that don't really stand out in a positive way. Even the boxy, glassy controversial tower on Summit Avenue, directly across the Journal Squared towers which looks like will eventually get the go ahead has more stylishness.


----------



## CCs77

Although this single tower does looks kind of plain, I think it is more designed as a trio. 
With each tower of different height and arranged in a triangle layout, when the the two other towers are completed, the whole complex would look much more dinamic, changing a lot with each point of view.

Anyway, here are some renderenings of the common space, from the web page of the tower.

http://journalsquared.com/home

Lobby










Lounge










Sky Lounge (at the 53rd floor)









The views


----------



## tim1807

CCs77 said:


> Although this single tower does looks kind of plain, I think it is more designed as a trio.
> With each tower of different height and arranged in a triangle layout, when the the two other towers are completed, the whole complex would look much more dinamic, changing a lot with each point of view.


Something like that, even with the same cladding as here is done in the Azrieli Center in Tel Aviv.


----------



## towerpower123

Tower 2 has had its Groundbreaking according to JerseyDigs! This will be the tallest tower at 72 floors. It will have 600 units and be complete by Late 2020.
https://jerseydigs.com/journal-squared-jersey-city-phase-2-breaks-ground/
https://newyorkyimby.com/2017/10/journal-squareds-next-72-story-tower-breaks-ground-in-journal-square-jersey-city.html


----------



## Hudson11

from the local forum (see my signature for a link) Construction has commenced on the second tower.



Oron Zchut said:


> 9/15


----------



## hateman

Did they revise the design or is it going to look like the other Journal Squared tower?


----------



## Hudson11

Tower crane up, construction in full swing. 

*Journal Squared’s Second Phase and Tallest Tower Now Rising in Jersey City*


----------



## Hudson11

@jerseydigs


----------



## Hudson11

there was a fire recently but that doesn't seem to have affected progress too much. Hopefully this will now proceed without a hitch. 

*KRE closes $258M finance deal for Jersey City development*



> KRE Group and National Real Estate Advisor have closed on $258 million in financing for the construction of Tower Two at Journal Squared, the mixed-use development complex helping to re-energize Jersey City’s historic Journal Square neighborhood.
> 
> Wells Fargo Bank, N.A. and Capital One, National Association provided the construction loan.


----------



## Hudson11

DSC01898 by Ironmonger, on Flickr


----------



## Hudson11

Sailing towards salvation, new hopes and dreams by Roy, on Flickr


----------



## droneriot

Oron Zchut said:


> 7/7


A lot of progress on the main tower.


----------



## Hudson11

Journal Squared, Phase 2, Jersey City 7-27-19 by local1256, on Flickr


----------



## Hudson11

bares a resemblance...









@dohnut42 on instagram


----------



## DiogoBaptista

*Journal Squared’s Next 72-Story Skyscraper Set To Eclipse 53-Story Sibling, In Jersey City*






























>





> SOURCE: https://www.newyorkyimby.com/2019/0...-eclipse-53-story-sibling-in-jersey-city.html​


----------



## A Chicagoan

The facade looks like 432 Park Avenue.

*August 30:*
 
Journal Square, Jersey City 8-30-19 by local1256, on Flickr


----------



## Hudson11

HRPT #2 by Keith Michael, on Flickr


----------



## DiogoBaptista

*Construction Update: Journal Squared Phase Two*
*OCTOBER 07, 2019* | FIELD CONDITION

*Architects:* Hollwich Kushner (HWKN) and Handel Architects; *Developers:* KRE (Kushner Real Estate Group) and National Real Estate Advisors, a division of NEBF; *Structural Engineer:* WSP; *Mechanical Engineer:* Barone Engineering Associates; *Building Envelope Consultant:* Israel Berger & Associates; *Landscape Architect:* Melillo + Bauer Associates, Inc.; *Identity:* Bruce Mau Design; *Program:* Residential, Retail, and Parking; *Location:* Jersey City, New Jersey; *Completion:* 2017 (Phase One), 2020 (Phase Two).


----------



## DiogoBaptista

> *Construction Tour: One Vanderbilt*
> *OCTOBER 16, 2019* | FIELD CONDITION
> 
> *Architect:* KPF; *Developer:* SL Green Realty Corporation; *Development Manager:* Hines; *Construction:* Tishman Construction; *Interiors:* Gensler; *MEP Engineers:* Jaros Baum & Bolles; *Structural Engineers:* Severud Associates; *Program:* Mixed Use, Office, Retail; *Location:* Midtown East, New York, NY; *Completion:* 2020.





Spoiler



..


----------



## DiogoBaptista

baronsonphoto-20191116-028.jpg by Brian Aronson, no Flickr


baronsonphoto-20191116-027.jpg by Brian Aronson, no Flickr


----------



## Hudson11

flew into LGA a few days ago and was on the wrong side of the Hudson River approach. These towers make the view on the other side a little better, at least.


----------



## DiogoBaptista

> SOURCE: https://forum.newyorkyimby.com/t/je...quared-730-635-575-ft-70-60-54-floors/298/185​


----------



## DiogoBaptista

> *Construction Tour: 200 Amsterdam*
> *DECEMBER 02, 2019* | FIELD CONDITION
> 
> *Architect:* Elkus Manfredi Architects; *Interiors:* CetraRuddy; Developer: SJP Properties; *Program:* Residential; *Location:* Upper West Side, New York, NY; *Completion:* 2020.





> *Construction Tour: Rose Hill - 30 E 29*
> *DECEMBER 05, 2019* | FIELD CONDITION
> 
> *Architect:* CetraRuddy; *Developer:* Rockefeller Group; *Program:* Residential Condo; *Location:* NoMad, New York, NY; *Completion:* 2020.





Spoiler



..


----------



## DiogoBaptista

next


----------



## hkskyline




----------



## hkskyline

*Neighborhood Group Looks to Increase Journal Square’s Inclusionary Zoning*


> A community organization representing one of the fastest-growing areas of Jersey City is hoping to compel officials into requiring more affordable housing in new developments in their neighborhood.
> 
> During their November meeting, members of the Journal Square Community Association (JSQCA) voted in support of enacting stricter affordable housing requirements within the area. The five-year-old group currently has over 130 dues-paying members and organizes the annual Bergen Square Day celebration, among other work in the community.
> 
> The JSQCA is supporting a plan that would add language to the Jersey City inclusionary housing ordinance, which was introduced last month. The city’s latest proposal would require all new developments over 15 residences within the Journal Square 2060 Redevelopment Plan that request more than four additional units or an additional 5,000 square feet of residential floor area through a redevelopment plan to set aside 10% of their units as affordable housing.











Neighborhood Group Looks to Increase Journal Square’s Inclusionary Zoning | Jersey Digs


The Journal Square Community Association is pitching a plan to the city council that would require developers to set aside 20% of their units as affordable housing on projects over 30 units.




jerseydigs.com


----------



## hkskyline

1/4 










Source : Twitter @ GaryHershorn


----------



## hkskyline

3/16

r_220317_1245_beat0022_a by Mitch Waxman, on Flickr

r_220317_1240_beat0022_a by Mitch Waxman, on Flickr


----------



## Hudson11

Tower 3 is under construction









Foundations Underway for Journal Squared Tower 3 in Jersey City - New York YIMBY


Foundations are progressing for Journal Squared Tower 3, a 60-story, 600-unit project from Handel, HWKN, and Kushner Real Estate Group in Jersey City.



newyorkyimby.com


----------



## Zaz965

source


----------



## hkskyline

8/15

ELANDRA PALM, in New York, USA. August, 2022 by Tom Turner, on Flickr


----------



## Hudson11

IMG_6331.jpg by Marco Verch, on Flickr


----------

